# New 4 month old GSD



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Just got a 4 month showline import pup from Germany- absolutely awesome dog- looks and smarts- but....... I have a male 3.5 years and a female 4 years and they are not taking to him very well- female acts afraid and the male has shown some aggression towards him especially re toys- will they ever accept him??-I knew I was taking some risks with the other two but maybe I was not realistic??? Hope springs eternal.... otherwise I will have to give him away.
Never underestimate the amount of work with TWO PLUS A PUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also how long does it take to house break him- he is good in the crate overnight but many pee accidents in the gated off family room- he is always so thirsty and that is partial reason for the many and large pees.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

What part of Ct? Hang in there. Its all new for everybody.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats on the new puppy!! Give it some time with the other two, you also might want to do socializing with one of the adults at a time vs the two (who might gang up on her)

Obviously never leave them alone unattended at this point, take one of the adults and the puppy for a walk together 

As for housebreaking,,good that he's holding it overnite in the crate, altho with 8 week old puppies my schedule usually is,,out for the last time around 10 pm or later if your up,,go about 4 hours, and out again..IF you don't hear a peep out of him, well wait till she hopefully signals you

During the day,,always supervise,,out after eating, out after waking up, out every couple of hours..OBviously ALWAYS praise for good pottying outside..Again, they need constant supervision at this age when out of the crate

He's probably peeing alot because he's drinking alot and well puppies pee ALOT oops and I just saw he is 4mths old but outside constantly still applies

puppies can be pain in the butts to older dogs, so just keep a vigilant watch

Good luck with him,,and of course we want to see pictures !!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I hope it works out for you! Is the pup on any antibiotics? My pup is 4 months old also and my vet had her on antibiotics when we first got her as a precaution and they made her beyond thirsty which resulted in some pee pee accidents but everything went to normal when we were finished with them.

Where in Florida/ CT? We live in Florida also (Palm Beach) but my husband grew up in CT (Cheshire) so we go up there a bit too.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great news about your new puppy!

If you KNOW your adult dogs are socialized and do well with other dogs/pups, then as long as you are 100% of the time with all the dogs when the pup is loose, and manage the puppy so it doesn't annoy the heck out of the older dogs, then they'll all get along fine. 

I know that I tend to really let everyone play and interact more OUTside then in. The older dogs can escape so don't get stressed and feel backed into a corner/furniture by the nutty puppy. And the puppy will be able to pay attention to other fun things in the yard which takes the older dogs out of the picture. Must be supervised though.

Unless the puppy is in the crate, or in the room with you, the housebreaking may take quite awhile. You have to be in the same room (using the gates/doors to keep humans and pup in the SAME room) so you can see them before they squat or when the squat and get the timeliness down for the 'training' to take place.

Your older dogs are at a great age that you've had them get all your time and attention and can LEAVE THEM AT HOME to take the puppy out and about on it's own. Puppy classes, socialization, exercise, visiting everyone you know, car rides, PUPPY CLASSES!

This way you are doing the vital training and socialization outside of the home for the puppy. You are giving the adult dogs a break from crazy puppy so they can relax and calm. And you are both EXERCISING your puppy mentally and physically so when you DO arrive back home they pup will tend to go and crash in their crate/bed to further give EVERYONE in the house a break.

Remember, a good puppy is a tired puppy. So if the humans in the house can arrange the puppies day, schedule the puppies day, with real events and periods of time that really challenge the puppy mentally and physically then home life is just so much easier.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats on your pup. My pup is 4 months old, too.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

We live in Vero Beach florida and Branford Ct.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

armauro said:


> We live in Vero Beach florida and Branford Ct.


Wow, small world! Vero is very close to us here and when we do go up to CT now, we are in Branford (my mother in law was in Cheshire her whole life but once her kids were all adults and moved away she decided to live on the water in Branford!)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> congrats on the new puppy!! Give it some time with the other two, you also might want to do socializing with one of the adults at a time vs the two (who might gang up on her)
> 
> Obviously never leave them alone unattended at this point, take one of the adults and the puppy for a walk together
> 
> ...


Agreed ....... patient, persistent 'parenting'............ yes, pictures please


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

*New pup UPDATE*

My male now has attacked the pup unprovoked 3 times- this last time was so nasty that the 4 month old pooped-he grabbed him by the neck-
Will get an animal behaviorist on Monday- if i can not resolve these issues will have to send him back or rehome him-he is absolutely an awesome dog-I can see he is very smart, alert and already acting out as a watch dog at 4 months- a progeny of Remo vom Fichtenschlag.
Any one have such an experience? With me the older dog knows I am the alpha.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats on the new pup and yes they'll eventually accept the new addition. We had the same issue with our 6 year old male when we brought Shasta home. Up until about 3 weeks ago, he was mean and nasty and just generally not trustworthy around her. Suddenly they're playing and having a good time with eachother. Shasta is also now 6 months old and isnt nearly as obnoxious as she was when i first brough her home. it'll take time but its worth it. Just have to wait until the pup is around long enough for the other two to realize she's not going anywhere and is permanent. Good luck.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Some dogs don't like young pups but as the pup gets older they accept them. They become more fun to play with. If your male indeed knows you as the alpha then let him know his attacking the pup is not acceptable. A behaviourist will not hurt either.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I definately think a behaviorist is warranted..I honestly will not say, "you can get these dogs to get along in the future",,because honestly, it may not happen(

For now, I would keep these two separated or your male may end up killing him. 

This isn't good for your puppy's confidence either, and can definately leave lasting impressions on him..

How's the female doing with him?? Definately keep them separated..


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Female is actually afraid of him- she is a very passive dog even at the dog park.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

My dogs have had to tolerate all kinds of puppies coming in. 

Each adult dog has a different reaction to them. I work with each individual adult with the puppy in a different way because of this. 

I also observe the puppy, its temperament, its boldness or submissiveness and look at its background in a setting of other dogs. The worst for my pack in terms of being able to accept them is a puppy who has a tendency to be bold, and who has not been around other dogs in a social environment. Basically a punk! Each group of dogs is different, I would bet. 

What I do though is work with the puppy first without the other dogs on some appropriate behaviors and responses to me, so that the puppy gets that I am the person to be listening to, and that if I tell him off, he will do it. I want the puppy to be focused enough on me so that I can help my dogs deal with him. 

I let the dogs see the puppy in the crate, behind baby gates, etc. But no interaction with the puppy for a while. Treats near the puppy, treats when showing upbeat behavior around the puppy, etc. Puppy = good stuff! 

Once I see that they are used to seeing the puppy and he's not an item of extreme interest, I will let them interact with the puppy - the puppy is on leash. I can then pull the puppy back and help shape appropriate behaviors. Am I maybe too cautious - yeah, but these aren't my puppies and even if they were, I wouldn't want them starting with a bad experience. 

With the adult dogs I use a lot of verbal feedback and watch carefully their body language around the puppy. So the whole time they are interacting, I am talking, guiding with my voice, nice, nice to puppy, oh good, ah, eh, wait, easy, good! I keep the interactions short. 

Now when I had fewer dogs and my oldest dog to show how it's done, I could just drop a puppy in the group and that was it! 

But given your situation, I would dial it all the way back to crate and rotate. Start from square one and try to go from there while you get help from a behaviorist. 

One thing I rarely do to my dogs is correct them around the puppy because of the puppy - and I don't do this by ignoring bad behavior, I do it by preventing bad behavior in the first place - by setting both dogs up to succeed by limiting their interactions to ones I can control. 

Good luck!


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Looks like I will have to sell my pup- male has tried to get him 5 times- have a great trainer/dog behaviorist coming Friday and Monday but I do not have much hope for resolving this dilema which I created by bringing another dog into the pack-vet does not believe male or female pup would have made a difference- my female is afraid of him-
My alternative is to put my male down since I have been dealing with his health issues for 2 years and $15k+++ - IBD and now mild hip displasia at 3.5 years old- we can not treat the osteoarthritis bc he is on prednisone which we have been trying to wean him off for 18 months to no avail by using holistic med ie acupuncture. 

I have forced myself into a situation where I have to make a decision I do not want to make- ie like firing someone. It is always ugly- In a week I have become attached to the pup and he has great potential - looks and intelligence- his father is Remo vom Fichtenschlag one of the young upcoming German dogs- his mother is a progeny of Quenn vom Loehr- great genetics unlike my male from a great?????? breeder in Pittsburgh-he has got some serious!!!!!! genetic defects but still a GREAT dog personality and looks. He has been sick since he was 18 months old.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

armauro said:


> Looks like I will have to sell my pup- male has tried to get him 5 times- have a great trainer/dog behaviorist coming Friday and Monday but I do not have much hope for resolving this dilema which I created by bringing another dog into the pack-vet does not believe male or female pup would have made a difference- my female is afraid of him-
> My alternative is to put my male down since I have been dealing with his health issues for 2 years and $15k+++ - IBD and now mild hip displasia at 3.5 years old- we can not treat the osteoarthritis bc he is on prednisone which we have been trying to wean him off for 18 months to no avail by using holistic med ie acupuncture.
> 
> I have forced myself into a situation where I have to make a decision I do not want to make- ie like firing someone. It is always ugly- In a week I have become attached to the pup and he has great potential - looks and intelligence- his father is Remo vom Fichtenschlag one of the young upcoming German dogs- his mother is a progeny of Quenn vom Loehr- great genetics unlike my male from a great?????? breeder in Pittsburgh-he has got some serious!!!!!! genetic defects but still a GREAT dog personality and looks. He has been sick since he was 18 months old.


In regards to the older male that is not your only alternative. My opinion of course but the medical you describe is not a reason to PTS. Rehome him or let a GSD rescue rehome him maybe, etc. but his medical is managable for many GSD owners. I have worked with different medical conditions, most brought on by age. Terminal inoperable cancer was the only reason I PTS my dog. I am not saying you need to carry the medical but there are many people that will.

Have you ever though that the puppy jumping on the male etc hurts because of the hip problems etc?

Dogs with painful conditions bite because it hurts when hit or touched certain ways.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

The pup does not jump on the male dog- he tries to lick him and my female-I would never let that happen or otherwise I would have a disaster on my hands. Dealing with Inflammatory Bowel Disease is very difficult- if you understand it-- the basis is malabsorption within the upper and lower gut with accompanying loose stools very much like Chrons. Prednisone and Azathioprine, his primary drugs, are wonder drugs each with associated nasty side effects.
We are now considering a switch to cyclosporine which for a dog of his size is $300 per month- you see pred causes muscle atrophy and oteoporosis over time.
We have never been able to get him into remission only under control for short periods- VERY TRYING to say the least. One wants to see light at the end of the tunnel- very few people would write the checks I have paid over the last two years to keep their dog going- that is per the UofF Vet School and his local vet.
Just FYI


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorrry your in such a difficult situation Hope your able to resolve it.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

armauro said:


> The pup does not jump on the male dog- he tries to lick him and my female-I would never let that happen or otherwise I would have a disaster on my hands. Dealing with Inflammatory Bowel Disease is very difficult- if you understand it-- the basis is malabsorption within the upper and lower gut with accompanying loose stools very much like Chrons. Prednisone and Azathioprine, his primary drugs, are wonder drugs each with associated nasty side effects.
> We are now considering a switch to cyclosporine which for a dog of his size is $300 per month- you see pred causes muscle atrophy and oteoporosis over time.
> We have never been able to get him into remission only under control for short periods- VERY TRYING to say the least. One wants to see light at the end of the tunnel- very few people would write the checks I have paid over the last two years to keep their dog going- that is per the UofF Vet School and his local vet.
> Just FYI


Believe me, I have been there. IBD (loose stools for years), pannus, HD, non healing perrianal fistulas, anal sac adenocarcinoma, blown ACL...and so on. The knee alone was $5000. 

So I do understand you.

I think what I want to say is that PTS is not the only option. There are GSD people who will take them on


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

*4 month old gsd for sale*

It looks like I will have to sell him- he is absolutely gorgeous and great disposition and watch dog intincts already- amazing!
He is a german import-showline- black and red- son of Remo vom Fictenschlag 0ne of the top upcoming german males-
If any one knows of a serious buyer pm me for details- it hurts to think of losing him!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Did you contact the breeder?


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Quite frankly I believe the breeder/kennel who imported him would rather not have him back-that is not a statement on the quality of the dog- when I have discussed my issues regarding the acceptance of the pup they are evasive?? or I am not harsh enough on my older dog.
I have a trainer coming Saturday with a shock collar which his Sch trainer also says I will need also to bring about behavioral modifications when told no regarding the pup..


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

?????


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

are you in CT at the moment?? I know of a REALLY good trainer here who works with problems like this, and happens to have gsd's as well, I'd be glad to pass on her name, she's in the Hamden area, so not far from you in CT..

Let us know how sat works out..


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I am in Florida but thanks- Hamden is close- his Sch trainer Bogdan Sergo from Mansfield said we need to use the electric shock collar which I agree with- the trainer coming from Miami is bringing one to discourage bad behavior and undo the imprinting- I hope? He has had experience with aggressive dogs- My boy used to go to the dog park twice a day in Branford and do okay- not as good as the female who is afraid of the pup- she would greet every dog looking for a new best friend.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no problem,,hope the trainer can help and work things out..keep us updated

and hey it's been 70 degrees up here in CT the last couple of days) Indian summer I think


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Looks like we are going to work with an electric shock collar for training him around the pup- had a 2 hour seesion with this guy from Miami- very very good with my male grownup- we had the dogs snifing butts!- of course on leash under control- looks like a lot of work with practice, anxiety that the pup does not get hurt and no guarantees that it will work out.
The easiest way out here is to *sell the litttle guy* soon to be a very big gsd. He looks like a mini gsd all grown up. If *any one has some one lookng feel free to pm me.*
I knew raising the pup would be work- that is fine and he is doing great- but this behavior/aggression stuff is a marriage breaker.
,


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmmm I'm trying to figure out why you spent big money on an imported dog and yet are so willing and almost in a hurry to sell him after such a short time. Adults adjusting to a new puppy is trying, puppies themselves are trying, potty training while trying happens quickly if you commit to a potty schedule.

For potty training take the pup out every hour on the hour and give a go potty command. Do not play with the dog at this time and repeat go potty or whatever you prefer. STAY out there until the pup actually goes potty which can take 5-30 minutes and yes is annoying. When the pup potties and finishes say good potty and give a yummy treat. It's that easy! Do not allow the pup to be unsupervised in the home until he is really fully potty trained. If you have to leave the room crate him until you can give him your full attention. In a week or two he'll pretty much be on the road to being perfect- feeding at the same time each day is also helpful to developing a schedule and taking the water bowl away a few hours before bedtime

With your male who is acting aggressive I personally think initiating a shock collar this soon is crazy. Is he aggressive with other dogs or just the new puppy? I always walk around with a fanny pack filled with treats when I get a new dog and never leave them unsupervised at first. I treat sniffing and any other positive interactions never using negatives because that can actually intensify his dislike of the newcomer. Get a puppy pen and put the new pup in it. Let your male sniff and check him out on his terms with the new puppy unable to approach him. This way interaction is on your older males terms and he can ease his way into getting to know the pup. Don't allow the new pup to jump on, paw at, or take toys away from your older male- you have to be the one that stops a potential trigger to avoid physical and psychological damage to this new baby. Leash or tether the new pup to you at all times, feed them separately, walk them separately, and take introductions slow. When your older male reacts negatively remove him from the situation, do short sessions several times a day where you hold the new pup and allow the male to check him out treating every non aggressive interaction. Progress won't happen overnight but if you are willing to learn and commit to a lot of supervision, treating, and positive reinforcement methods with these two they can learn to live together in time. Find a behaviorist willing to teach you these more positive methods don't just sell this little guy without trying

I get the impression though you don't want to invest this time which is semi understandable, but this isn't uncommon and believe me this puppy will repay your efforts tenfold down the road. 6-12 months of patience and vigilance now is going to give you a loyal, loving, friend, and family member for the next decade- you can do this


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Training the pup is easy and he is almost housse broken- it is this aggression stuff that is wearing- my female does not like the pup but she just goes the other way and wont eat with her ears back all the time.
The collar is a safety/reinforcement tool not different than a choke collar which we used in Sch. training. Therefore I am fine with it and his Sch trainer thought it was a good idea.
We are using positive reinforcement when he is good around the pup ie praise and treats,- but the situation can be almost explosive bc he can attack almost without warning. the dogs are leashed at all times.
I think the issue is that if one knew this would be gtteed to work all is fine but know one will commit to the answer - it is a big unknown. The process is totally disrupted to the whole house routine- that is all I am saying. I was forewarned but did not listen and now must pay the price.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am sorry for your situation but I always recommend to those that have dogs and want a new pup/dog. Be sure your current dog gets along with others before you try to bring in a new family member. It can make life so much easier.

Best of luck to you, I hope you can work things out no matter what you choose to do.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Amen- but my two go to the dog park twice a day in the summer and very few issues- only sometimes with the male- the female is ALWAYS looking for a new best friend and is very passive- I think if the male would accept the little guy- 43 lbs worth- she would warm up to him- we have had other dogs stay at the house for the weekend without incident but they were female.
So I never figured it would be this bad with a pup- I screwed up and am paying the price in more ways than one.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

actually it's hard to read what an existing dog in the home will do with a new puppy especially since your male is ok at the dog park, and ok with dogs staying at the house for a weekend..

And your probably right, if the male was ok with him, I'm sure your female would warm up to him..I had a female who when I would bring in a puppy, would avoid them like the plague the first week or so.

I guess he likes being the big kahuna at home I hope you can get it to work out and your male doesn't traumatize the puppy to much ..

If you were in CT, you'd could drop him off at my house)) Good luck


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

we guard him carefully plus when all are together- male and pup they are leashed and now male has shock collar- female is irrelevant in picture she gets close then runs away- very passive dog.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Looks like my 4 week oddessey is coming to an end- after 2 weeks without an attack on the pup- we were on the two older dogs favorite walk in the woods with the pup along on leash- my male unprovoked went after the pup and hurt him.
We have done a lot of 3 dog walks to desensitize the other two to the new dog. But my male will not come around. He is the same way with small children- will nip without notice.
Now I am left with the heartbreaking decision to sell my pup to someone in Virginia or PTS the 3.5 year old male with all his medical issues which have consumed me mentally and $$$ for two years. 
This pup would have been the better of all of my dogs- he has it all. 
In my mind either decision is just as tough as I am bonded to the little guy as much as the other dogs.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear of it....but I think a good rule is last one in first one out....if you have no choice.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm sorry it's not working out for you, I hope you find the decision you can live with.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

jakeandrenee said:


> So sorry to hear of it....but I think a good rule is last one in first one out....if you have no choice.


 
That's my rule too. The older dogs, or ANY pets I had previous never asked me to add another pet to the family. So if I choose to add then that's the pet I will rehome if there is an issue.

This is one of the MANY reasons I am so careful when I choose to add a new pet and do the best I can to get a great temperment then do my darndest from the day that pet enters the home to socialize the bejeebers out if it for the next years with whatever that takes. Visiting anyone and everyone, going to any and all dog classes, getting any and all titles so I know I continue the 'work' and training. 

So when I do add new pet I'm about 99% sure how my current dogs will behave cause of the YEARS of background and experience I've put into them. If I'm pretty sure there will be an issue, then I don't add a new pet.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree with MRL

I would find a home for your new dog.

The older dog was there first so he should stay.


----------



## tnt9702 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, sorry to hear of your predicament. It's a very trying situation. When we brought our puppy home, she took pretty well to our 14 year old chihuahua, so we consider ourselves very lucky. 
I hope you can make a decision that works for the entire family, don't let it be only your decision.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Some older dogs do not like puppies. I have known a number of them and I don't expect my dogs to accept puppy behavior. For some dogs, they really do not enjoy pups bugging about.

I got a 4 month old puppy about a month ago. I never set her down in amongst my dogs to see how they would get along. They are together in situations I can control, like a mutual walk. I have a couple of older dogs who are laid back and they are good puppy "nannys". I count them a blessing as there are many dogs just not that into puppies. I have some young dogs that will like her but they are going to play to rough and I can not let them loose for a wild ride just yet. The pup lives separately from those who can not tolerate her or would rough her up.

Managing what dogs get to be with the pup and how and when is a calculated thing and it goes on over the months as the pup grows and makes its way into the family. I just never was one to advocate putting a pup in with the older dogs to see how it all goes. Once the pup is grown, we will see who goes together. If they don't all pile in with one another, that is fine with me. I get my dogs for me, not for one another.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

armauro said:


> Looks like my 4 week oddessey is coming to an end- after 2 weeks without an attack on the pup- we were on the two older dogs favorite walk in the woods with the pup along on leash- my male unprovoked went after the pup and hurt him.
> We have done a lot of 3 dog walks to desensitize the other two to the new dog. But my male will not come around. He is the same way with small children- will nip without notice.
> Now I am left with the heartbreaking decision to sell my pup to someone in Virginia or PTS the 3.5 year old male with all his medical issues which have consumed me mentally and $$$ for two years.
> This pup would have been the better of all of my dogs- he has it all.
> In my mind either decision is just as tough as I am bonded to the little guy as much as the other dogs.


These are your only two choices?

No returning dogs to breeders?

Or...so many other things?


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

armauro said:


> Looks like my 4 week oddessey is coming to an end- after 2 weeks without an attack on the pup- we were on the two older dogs favorite walk in the woods with the pup along on leash- my male unprovoked went after the pup and hurt him.
> We have done a lot of 3 dog walks to desensitize the other two to the new dog. But my male will not come around. He is the same way with small children- will nip without notice.
> Now I am left with the heartbreaking decision to sell my pup to someone in Virginia or PTS the 3.5 year old male with all his medical issues which have consumed me mentally and $$$ for two years.
> This pup would have been the better of all of my dogs- he has it all.
> In my mind either decision is just as tough as I am bonded to the little guy as much as the other dogs.


I am still at a major loss as to why yout think that PTS is the only option if you do not keep your male? I know of many GSD rescues that take dogs with horrible medical conditions. In fact our rescue here has one right now that the owners dumped at a kill shelter due to severe skin allergies that they no longer wanted to deal with. The rescue has worked to treat her and a foster family took her and continues her treatment because they want to and they love her very much and want to keep her. Some GSD people will very willingly take a medical case from a rescue or the rescue itself will take them.

As for the pup, if you do not keep him, call the breeder. My breeder will not allow us to sell or give away her pups without first talking to her about returning them where the breeder can rehome them properly or keep them.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I have decided to do the unselfish thing and sell my pup to a former shepherd owner in Virginia who appreciates the excellent linebreeding he has- I will deliver him half way from Florida-This will be tough because I am bonded to him as much as my other 2 gsds and moreover he has been the best pup anyone could ask for. I never had a pup before my other two were 1 and 2 years old when I bought them- I was sooooo lucky with him in so many ways.
My loss anothers gain!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Is the older male neutered????? Juggling dogs is a fact of life in multi dog households.....placing the older male is an option, but I understand that not many people will take on the expense associated with the problems the male has..........I am really really sorry that your older male turned out to be so problematic.....it was something unforeseen given the origin - I am pretty sure I know the dog and saw him as a pup .............too bad the new pup has had to be the object of the male's animosity and I am sure it is the best thing for him to not be subject to the aggression of the male...

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think he mentioned the older dog is also known to "nip children" without provokation, so rehoming him with that behavior is most likely not going to happen

Sorry the puppy isn't working out, but I'm glad you've found a wonderful home for him,


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Yes I had him neutered 2 weeks ago but was told it might not make a difference at his age as the behavior is imprinted. I think he is dealing with territorial issues and jealousy involving the new dog- he will get jealous if you give the female attention and literally cut in front for some attention. Also there may be some fear aggression. In all cases of attacks the pup did not harrass him - it was just sudden and out of the blue- snap. Very ugly!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

M: his father is Remo vom Fichtenschlag one of the young upcoming German dogs- 

Aw, Dexter's sire also is Remo. Post a photo if you can.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry it didn't work out. What a mess. I consider myself lucky that my 4 year old white male absolutely loves Dexter. Can't imagine if he didn't.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Glad to hear the pup can get a good home.

My friend recently introduced a puppy to her grown male. Her dog lit into that pup like nobody's business. It took her awhile to get the hang of being the leader to her older dog who was a bit spoiled and had been allowed to develop bad habits. He was definitely more in charge than she was. Once the relationship was put in to proper alignment, then the puppy became much less of an issue. She had to communicate to her dog that this was her home, her puppy etc. It was shake up for his old way of life but really better for all involved in the end. Her older dog had gotten to where he would snap at people, get pushy for attention, etc. She used to think it was "just the way he is". It took some convincing for her to realize that it was her.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I agree with your decision to stand by the dog you already had. I do not believe in throwing out the old for the new.

The breeder doesn't want him back?


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I have attached an image of him


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwww cute fluffy boy


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

What this dog has taught me is that there is no comparison between the even the best USA dogs- which I have- and good dogs from Germany- even John Henkel from Wiilendorf admitted this in the latest GSDA/WDA magazine interview- I am a believer- it is about the "look" and the smarts.
I guess that is part of the reason why I can not let him go plus his linebreeding.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

So you are not rehoming the puppy now? or are you? 

Does the breeder know everything that is going on? that you are selling the puppy? he doesn't have a contract with you that says he wants his dogs back?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

What a handsome boy he is. I am so sorry you have had all these problems.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

the breeder is an importer/breeder and when I bought him I asked for a 30 day return ploicy- $$ not the object or issue but my acceptance into my pack- but he would not agree to it.
So he is my asset or problem. As his delivery date gets closer it is getting harder to think of letting him go bc he is such a GREAT dog all around.
I would have paid any amount of $$$ tosolve this behavior issue of my male.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

How has the puppy been with your female? Are they getting along better? You could always keep him and your male separated, tho I couldn't live like that


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I can not live like that either even though Florida is a big house- plus the pup wants to interact with the dogs. The female still acts afraid of him although I think a little better-


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I can't say I blame you, I couldn't live like that either, I tend to like peace and harmony among my animals...it's sad all the way around(


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

That is the way it in theory is supposed to be! My two older dogs get along that way. This trainer in Miami thinks he can work it out but Bens breeder in Pa. thinks it is difficult with an alpha dog like Ben. Do I gamble with him for a few more weeks- he trains the pup for two weeks then one week with Ben/pup at the kennel for pup/Ben socialization.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am in the same situation as you. My male is having issues with my female that was added in Sept. He has not attacked her as I keep her tied to me. I have gone through all the same thoughts as you. I don't want to get rid of her but Victor was here before her. He has aggression issues so I don't think I could rehome him. He was here first. I have someone that has a lot of experience with GSDs that is interested in her but I love her and it will break my heart to let her go. I don't know what to do myself. I just wanted you to know there is someone else out there in your same predictment. I will keep up with your thread so keep us updated with your decision.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

NEW DEVELOPMENTS- we have decided to give it another try- we are sending the pup to a great trainer in Miami that my neighbors used for 2 weeks of training for strong basics- then my male will go there for at least a week for socialization with him- this guy thinks he can get it done!
I just read Leerburgs "introducing a new dog to your other dogs"- we made some critical mistakes but he does admit sometimes it never happens.

My female which we got at 2 years old when my male was 1- there never was a single issue from day one- also when my sons 70lb female dog spends the weekend no issues with either gsd..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good for you, I hope it works and I know how badly you want it to,,definately keep us updated!


----------

